# Ferret food



## Ferrety (Nov 20, 2012)

Just thought id share a kind of ferret food people might like for those of you who are squeamish when it comes to feeding your ferret whole prey there is this canned ferret food 
Greenwoods Wet Food for Ferrets. Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

Wouldn't advice it to be used as 100% of their diet but maybe as a treat or a meal but along with dry food aswel.


----------

